# Compra-venta > Compro >  Rutina Presentacion

## entete

Hola compro una rutina para presentación, pero que sea muy visual y se apoye en música.

gracias espero ofertas.

----------


## MagNity

no es por chinchar..xDDD pero podrías comentar si es para escenario, infantil, magia de cerca, mentalismo o lo que más o menos estés buscando... Si quieres de manipulación, con fuego, etc... almenos para que el posible ofertante pueda ver por donde van los tiros

----------


## Ravenous

Yo te puedo vender mi rutina de concurso por 3600€, pero es hablada y solo tiene una pequeña parte de música. Vale para cerca y para teatros de hasta 300 personas mas o menos. 

Si quieres algo para más gente, y completamente musical te puedo vender mi antigua rutina de
de manipulación y palomas, que hace tiempo que no uso, por 1700 (derechos de la musica aparte, que eso no me correspondea mi).

----------


## entete

Hola buenos días, gracias por vuestras respuestas, primero querría decir a ti Magnity, que sí , tenia que haber sido mas explicito , fue todo puesto muy rápido y lo puse corriendo desde el móvil, en fin error mio, 
y bueno en cuanto a ti Ravenous, te comento que no deseo gastarme ese dineral de momento , ((aunque tengo curiosidad por como es esa rutina de concurso, como espectador claro está)), quiero algo de menos coste, puede ser de manipulación o lo que sea, solo que quiero que lleve música ,que no sea una rutina de mas de 3 minutos, y que sea muy visual, pero gracias de todas formas por tu interés y respuesta. 
 En este caso es para una sala de unas 80 personas, y seria mas que nada de salón, es para un público adulto, me inclino de todas formas por algo de manipulación (no animales de momento) , transformación , etc, pero no obstante estoy abierto a cualquier idea.
  Una vez gracias a los dos, 
un placer saludaros

----------


## Ravenous

El problema de la magia de salón es que lo que hay son efectos sueltos y a partir de ahí cada cual se lo guisa a su manera.
Si te sirve, yo hago mucho la rutina de las monedas y la botella de que tiene Tom Stone en su libro Vortex. No dura más de dos minutos pero...

----------


## entete

Si cierto, de echo había pensado en algo así, dado que es en una discoteca, tiene escenario en media altura, con lo cual favorece algo este tipo de rutinas, 
lo que me recomiendas es un libro no?...pero es en  ingles.
en fin lo de la botella hasta ahora es lo que mas me inclina,,,,, también creo que hay una buena aparición de botella de la casa VERNET....la suele hacer mucho Iñaqui zabaleta , incluso en camisa sin chaqueta

----------

